# Live Chat package recommendations



## dpalme (Apr 8, 2015)

I was searching through the archives for a recommended live chat package but didn't see a whole lot.

Is there a recommended port for a live chat that we can offer our customers or should we consider an outside package?

Thoughts or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dpalme (Apr 8, 2015)

First off, if you have an issue with the other thread, then post it there.  As for the two weeks, I was out sick for two weeks but I didn't figure you or anyone else wanted to know that, sort of the TMI, which I've tried to avoid doing anymore.

I'm looking at the recommendations that were given on the firewalls, I'm not done with that yet, so yes, I should have been more clear there.

PCI compliance deals with Credit Cards, that has absolutely NOTHING to do with chat software.  I'm not asking you to brainstorm, I asked for recommendations, if you don't want to give one, fine no harm no foul; just don't comment.

To clarify this, I am looking for a live chat product for the customers to communicate with customer service.  Not, use IRC.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2015)

I assume you want something that's embedded in a customer help webpage or something similar? Or would a separate (stand-alone) client work too? I think for both XMPP would be good to use. For a client you could use any Jabber client, you should be able to get one on most, if not all, the current operating systems. I'm not familiar with an embedded web solution though but the XMPP protocol is fairly common so there should be something out there already.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMPP
http://www.jabber.org/


----------



## dpalme (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks SirDice.  I'll take a look at that.

I am looking for something that is included in the web page that a user can click on, it pops up with a chat mode; similar to what you will find on any major e-commerce site.


----------

